# Need help mounting western digital mybookworld directories into linux



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello all, 
I have a western digital mybookworld that i have set up for my windows machines and works fine in those. The problem is that i would like to mount the drive in my linux setup which is pclinuxos2007 edition. When i try to mount in linux i have finally figured out how to set up the mount under the smbfs setting in terminal and eventually got things going under the control center. However, when i attempt to connect to the device in the control center, the connection fails. Also when i attempt to connect as terminal i cannot connect properly as i beleive i get this error: "Could not resolve mount point /mnt/sda0" This i beleive is because i do not understand the second part of the command where you set the mount point. It does take authentication but as a understand it, you do not need to specify this if the system logon matches that of the authentication of the server directory which my local linux account does. What i would like to know is how to go about mounting the device directories. Please bear with me as i am not literate in linux but am good with windows. Also, the drives are not managed by the included mionet software but with windows and set up by the web interface availible on the device.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

bump


----------



## utanja (Oct 22, 2003)

is this a network storage device.....ie a dirve with a network RJ45 connection?


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

If you mean a NAS, yes, also yes it is wired into the router. It is connected via the router to both wired and wireless clients through the router and the linux pc is wired in.


----------

